# TTS Trim Question



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Evening all,

Have just picked up my new black TTS Roadster and to say I am ecstatic is an understatement.

I have posted some pictures in the "Show us your TT" section for those interested.

However, I have a question about the interior trim. The panel on top of the instrument panel is the same one you would find in the Sport/Sline. I was under the impression that this should be black leather as I am sure that is what is said in the brochure. I have spec'ed the red leather with extended colour co-ordinated leather so does this mean that I lose the black leather on top of the dash?????

I have asked the dealer to clarify but thought I would pick the forums brains as well.......


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That is in the leather pack 2 with the center of the steering wheel in leather


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply ManuTT.

Now I am very confused because the centre of my steering wheel is leather....... I have the stitching around the edge of of airbag.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Odd.. I said that because is the same pack as the mk2 and I've read on the website


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Extended leather package in black leather. 
Armrests in the doors, door pull handles, trim on the centre console and instrument panel cover in black leather

Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather
Armrests in the doors, door pull handles, trim on the centre console and instrument panel cover colour coordinated to the respective interior colour with steering wheel collapsible collar trim in black leather

cut & paste from the brochure and online configurator, so yes I would expect the instrument panel cover to be black leather. The last TTS I test drove didn't have this - time for a conversation with the dealer for some compensation?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think is a dealer's fault because is an optional so you have it or not depends from Audi... in this case you have half optional!!
you can of course ask why they changed the optional without warning but it's not plausible for a compensation...but I hope so! you paid and you don't have what you wanted!


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes - I am of the same opinion. It is listed as standard spec for the TTS and so I feel it should be there.

Whilst snooping on Autotrader today, I found a car with the same interior as mine and it does have the leather on top of the dash so it does raise questions.

I don't feel it is the dealer's fault at all but have asked them to clarify with Audi and we can take it from there if it is found to be missing.

I guess it is a case of just wait and see [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

So I collected my TTS last week. Pictures to follow when I get some time. However, I can confirm that mine does have the black leather instrument cluster top panel (with red stitching as I have the red leather seats). I didn't choose the extended colour matching option


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Not connected to the instrument cluster, but I ordered the silver inserts which included the sides of the super sport seats and the sides of the centre console, as well as a small bit of silver trim inside the airvents.

When the car arrived the airvents and centre console were fine, but the silver inserts for the side of the seats were just the normal black ones, so it is obviously possible to have half an option!

The dealer eventually sorted and replaced the seat trims (took about 3 months!)


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

This is still on going for me unfortunately.

The dealer contacted Audi UK who in turn had to contact the factory and word has come back to say that my car is correct....

I have had a look at various on-line examples and have come across various combos.

1. Leather centre wheel and leather dash top 
2. Plastic centre wheel with plastic dash top

However, I have not seen one with my combo of leather wheel centre with plastic dash top.

I have gone back to the dealer (with additional examples/pics) asking them to confirm again why my car is different and seek confirmation of which option box I should have ticked/not ticked to get the leather dash top.

(I thought it was standard on the TTS as per jryoung's brouchure extract above but that contradicts combo 2..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

All the TTS are supposed to have black leather above the instrument cluster, they all have the extended leather pack as standard which includes it. If you don't have one when you should, the dealership should just be able to get one sent to them and fit it for you. It sounds silly that theres confusion over whether you should have had it or not, it doesn't sound difficult to keep a record of these things.

I suppose the only thing it could be, is if you ordered one of the very first ones, and for some reason it was like that at first, that would explain why it comes up as normal. If not its just a mistake, but its disappointing to hear that a further mistake is made over whether it should be on the car or not :/


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine has the leather top. Car ordered early April and delivered mid-July.


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Evening,

Just to give a final update on this one. Audi UK/Product team have confirmed that my car is in fact a "mis-build". Car is booked in for middle of the month to have it changed over under warranty. Took a bit of persistence on my part but go there in the end.

Will just have to see if I get the black with black stitching or Black with Red stitching like jryoung below. :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I told you you must have the correct leather trim..you paid! 
They will check you seats and stitching color and match it with them


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Has anyone with the TTS and express red leather got the red stitching above the dash? Mine doesn't and I was slightly disappointing as the car I based my order on did!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think red stitching come with the color leather pack so with the tunnel in red....or are standard in the TTs?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

My TTS Coupe has the Express Red Leather (not the Extended Leather), with a black (well, kinda dark grey) leather instrument cluster/panel cover with black/dark grey stitching. The stitching on the black leather around the transmission tunnel is red. Looks fine to me, since colour contrasts on the top of the dashboard may create unwanted reflections that are more noticable


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

All my stitching is black except for the steering wheel which has red.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Same as me then mryoung. I agree that it does look good but it's just not what I expected. All in all, the internal look with express red without extended leather is simply gorgeous.


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Well Folks,

Managed to get my Instrument cover changed over today. I ended up with black leather with Red stitching (I am guessing cause I had the extended colour leather pack). I am really chuffed with it as I had assumed I was getting black/black so that was a nice surprise.

For those of you who are interested here is a pic (Apologies for the grainy pic  )


----------

